# Haswell Gaming PC under 50k



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hai,

1. What is the purpose of the computer?  What all applications and  games are you going to run?
*Ans:*Gaming ,Watching movies, Browsing Internet and Software stuff. Games like Witcher3, AC4-Black Flag, BF4, COD-Black Ops2 and Applications like Office 2013, Tally 2009, Oracle with DBA.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans:*Rs.50,000

3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans:*Yes.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans:*Windows 7 SP1 Pro x64

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans:*250GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans:*No, 1920x1080P, 22" Dell ST2220L.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans:*PSU,RAM,Cabinet,DVD-RW,SSD,Monitor,KB and Mouse.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans:*20th,January,2014.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans:*Yes 5 times built and by an assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans:*Hyderabad, No, Buying Locally only.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans:* The PC should be future proof for another 3-4 years at most.I have a HP 800VA UPS and presently its not giving any backup but will it give me backup for the below configuration or should I buy a new one. Please suggest.

I have the following below config in mind.

Intel Core i5 4670k -16500,
Gigabyte Z87M-D3H -9500,
Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB -12500,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4800,
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BLUE LED fans -1300,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BLUE LED fans -1400.
TOTAL -46,000.

Thanks & Regards,
Bavusani


----------



## snap (Dec 21, 2013)

srsly? i thought you had amd kaveri in mind


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 21, 2013)

Intel Core i5 4670k -16500,
Gigabyte Z87M-D3H -9500,
Asus R9 270X 2gb ddr5 -16500,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4800,
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BLUE LED fans -1300,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BLUE LED fans -1400.

Total @ 50000

Intel i5 4570 @ 14k
Gigabyte H87-D3H @ 7.5K
Asus R9 280x 3gb ddr5 @ 24k
Cm Hyper Tx3 @ 1.5k
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BLUE LED fans @1.3k
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BLUE LED fans  @1.4k

Total @ 49.7k

In gaming i5 + 280x > i5k + 270x anyday


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

snap said:


> srsly? i thought you had amd kaveri in mind


It will be annouced on 14thJan,2014 but start shipping in March and When will it come to India? I don't know.



ASHISH65 said:


> Intel Core i5 4670k -16500,
> Gigabyte Z87M-D3H -9500,
> Asus R9 270X 2gb ddr5 -16500,
> Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4800,
> ...



Thanks ASHISH65. I will go with i5k + 270X.

I have a HP 800VA UPS and presently its not giving  any backup but will it give me backup for the above configuration or  should I buy a new one. Please suggest...


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 21, 2013)

Wouldn't Intel Xeon E3-1230 V3 priced same as i5-4670K make more sense since inbuilt GPU will rarely be used and overclocking with H87 board will anyways won't be possible?


----------



## Akira (Dec 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> It will be annouced on 14thJan,2014 but start shipping in March and When will it come to India? I don't know.



Actually, retailers will begin to carry out orders on January 14. Shipments will begin before then though, this quarter in fact (Q4 2013), along with new FM2+ motherboards. By March, we should have it here in India; along with the real-time performance benchmarks. That's when I plan to get my rig. Just sayin'


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

Akira said:


> Actually, retailers will begin to carry out orders on January 14. Shipments will begin before then though, this quarter in fact (Q4 2013), along with new FM2+ motherboards. By March, we should have it here in India; along with the real-time performance benchmarks. That's when I plan to get my rig. Just sayin'



We will get real time benchmarks on 14th,Jan itself but in India we might get it only after March.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> [/COLOR]Intel i5 4570 @ 14k
> Gigabyte H87-D3H @ 7.5K
> Asus R9 280x 3gb ddr5 @ 24k
> Cm Hyper Tx3 @ 1.5k
> ...



This seems better deal if gaming is concern because i dont see R9 270X wll hold for Another 2 years for high setting at 1080p. (IMO). and Non k i5 is quite capable IMO


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2013)

I am contemplating to buy this config which might be better if games in the future support hyper threading.

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -16000,
Gigabyte B85M-D3H -6000,
Asus R9 270X 2GB -16500,
APC 1100VA UPS -6000,
CM Hyper 103 -1800,
CM 120mm 3 RED LED fans -1300,
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1400. 
TOTAL -49,000.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I am contemplating to buy this config which might be better if games in the future support hyper threading.
> 
> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -16000,
> Gigabyte B85M-D3H -6000,
> ...



Please check that Xeon E3-1230 V3 is available or not. I thought its available, but @ASHISH65 says it's not available in India.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

Get Xeon E3-1230 V2 + h77 board


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> Please check that Xeon E3-1230 V3 is available or not. I thought its available, but @ASHISH65 says it's not available in India.



Its available here:Amazon.com: Intel Chip Processor 3.3 4 BX80646E31230V3: Computers & Accessories



ASHISH65 said:


> Get Xeon E3-1230 V2 + h77 board



Is there any performance gain in the Xeon 1150 CPU? If not can I go with the above mentioned CPU+MB? If the price difference is not much between the two then which one should I go with v2 or v3?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Its available here:Amazon.com: Intel Chip Processor 3.3 4 BX80646E31230V3: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any performance gain in the Xeon 1150 CPU? If not can I go with the above mentioned CPU+MB? If the price difference is not much between the two then which one should I go with v2 or v3?



check the availability of both, first.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Its available here:Amazon.com: Intel Chip Processor 3.3 4 BX80646E31230V3: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any performance gain in the Xeon 1150 CPU? If not can I go with the above mentioned CPU+MB? If the price difference is not much between the two then which one should I go with v2 or v3?



I am not sure if product from Amazon will give us warranty in India. There sure is benefit of V3 over V2.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mastermunj said:


> I am not sure if product from Amazon will give us warranty in India. There sure is benefit of V3 over V2.



there is no considerable performance improvement for v3 over v2. just 5-10% and that too because of the architecture change from ivybridge to haswell.
if v3 is not available, get v2 eyes closed. getting v3 from abroad is really a bad idea. you will not get warranty. if you ever face any problems, then you are wasting huge amount of money although processors have quite long life and stability.(especially the server grade ones).
so getting v2 is not a bad deal either.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

go with v2.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> check the availability of both, first.



I found there is no performance difference between the 2 other than chipset change and more over v3 TDP is 80watts compared to v2 TDP which is 65watts.v2 is available in *amazon.com for $229.99.It might come for 14.5k. As for the MB I chose Gigabyte H77-DS3H for Rs.6800 from *flipkart.com
Its like getting a i7 1155 CPU which is under clocked with no overclocking but at a cheaper price and as this is Xeon it lasts longer and does not need a beefier cooler. So here is my config at last:

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 -14500,
Gigabyte H77-DS3H -6800,
Asus R9 270X 2GB -16400,
APC 1100VA UPS -5700,
CM Hyper 101 -900,
CM 120mm 3 RED LED fans -1300,
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1400. 
TOTAL -47,000.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

Xeon E3 1230 v2  is @ 16k not 14k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Xeon E3 1230 v2  is @ 16k not 14k



Where? I found it on *www.amazon.com/Intel-E3-1230V2-LGA...7809925&sr=1-1&keywords=Intel+Xeon+E3+1230+v2 only.
What if I buy the CPU+MB+GPU from *amazon.com and can I avail service here in India if any problem arises for the respective products.
Is there any customs duties to be paid if I buy from amazon.com? I simply don't know thats why.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Where? I found it on amazon.com only.
> What if I buy the CPU+MB+GPU from amazon.com and can I avail service here in India if any problem arises for the respective products.
> Is there any customs duties to be paid if I buy from amazon.com? I simply don't know thats why.



get from india only

- Buy Online Intel Xeon E3 1230 V2 3.30 GHz Processor in india


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2013)

If bought the below config from *theitdepot.com then its coming to as:

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 -16540,
Gigabyte H77-DS3H -6725,
Asus R9 270X 2GB -17580,
APC 1100VA UPS -5890,
CM Hyper 101 -1225,
CM 120mm 3 RED LED fans -2100,
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1500. 
TOTAL -51,560.                         

But if I buy the same above config from *amazon.com then its coming to as Rs.42,000.
Which is better and please anyone tell me should I pay customs duties or not? What about RMA if bought from amazon?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2013)

Is it a new thread or the old one renamed?
BTW, you have a very wrong idea about shipping and release of an Processor date. Shipping happens before the official release and after release the component(s) gets available in the market. AM has started started shipping Kaveri APU long back and after 14thJan, they will be available and within February, in India.

Read here: AnandTech Portal | AMD Kaveri APU Launch Details: Desktop, January 14th


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If bought the below config from India's First IT Online Shopping Store then its coming to as:
> 
> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 -16540,
> Gigabyte H77-DS3H -6725,
> ...



get from india only. you will not get warranty for the products purchased from abroad.



Cilus said:


> Is it a new thread or the old one renamed?



a new thread


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

Then its better to go with :

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -15500,
Gigabyte H87M-D3H -7400,
Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB -12600,
APC 1100VA UPS -5500,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4800,
CM 120mm 3 RED LED fans -1200,
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1300.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Then its better to go with :
> 
> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3 -15500,
> Gigabyte H87M-D3H -7400,
> ...



why a liquid cooler ? why no 270x??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

oh man  why you are going with gtx 650ti boost again where you can get r9 270x ?? water cooler for xeon ???


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 24, 2013)

probably both are   ing


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> probably both are   ing



who are those two persons?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> probably both are   ing



both ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> why a liquid cooler ? why no 270x??



Sorry I forgot.I think my present HP 800VA UPS will support this config even while gaming so there is no need for any new UPS as I have recently upgraded with a new battery for 800VA.
I have asked for a quotation of the below config from mdcomputers.

Intel Xeon E3 1225 v3 -16000,
Gigabyte H87M-D3H -7400,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15800,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4500,
CM 120mm 3 RED LED fans -1200,
CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1300. 
TOTAL -46,200.

Source for Intel Xeon price:INTEL XEON PROCESSOR E3 1225 V3 (E3-1225 V3 - 1225 V3 - - 16,746.00)
Source for Sapphire R9 270X Price:SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL-X R9 270X 2GB DDR5 OC (R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC - R9-270X -DUAL-X-OC - - 19,500.00)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

*you cannot overclock xeon e3 1225 v3 cpu.



*

No point of getting water  cooler,instead get a basic cooler like CM hyper 101 - it is enough

Try to get Gtx 760 if you can


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Sorry I forgot.I think my present HP 800VA UPS will support this config even while gaming so there is no need for any new UPS as I have recently upgraded with a new battery for 800VA.
> I have asked for a quotation of the below config from mdcomputers.
> 
> Intel Xeon E3 1225 v3 -16000,
> ...



Why to go for E3-1225 V3? It does not have hyper threading. Reason to go for Xeon processors is to have hyper threading rather than over clocking capabilities so that you could get consistent performance for long run.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

xeon  E3-1225 V3 is based on haswell architecture.


----------



## mastermunj (Dec 24, 2013)

Haswell doesn't have great overall improvement. Especially when one can get hyper threading available at reasonable price point, its a go deal.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

Let me make a final build for you :

Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 -16540

Gigabyte H77-DS3H -6725

Zotac gtx 760 2gb  -20500

CM Hyper 101 -1000

CM 120mm 3 RED LED fans -2100,

CM 140mm 2 RED LED fans -1500. 

Total -@ 48,965

you can add 4k more for r9 280x


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *you cannot overclock xeon e3 1225 v3 cpu.*
> 
> No point of getting water  cooler,instead get a basic cooler like CM hyper 101 - it is enough
> 
> Try to get Gtx 760 if you can



This I did not know.How stupid? OK.Thanks.I saw that it has iGPU so it might be overclocked I thought.I am so stupid.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Let me make a final build for you :
> 
> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 -16540
> 
> ...


i think u can get r9 280x for around 23k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

i dont think he will get it. he needs to save electricity.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Let me make a final build for you :
> 
> Intel Xeon E3 1230 v2 -16540
> 
> ...



Instead of going with Intel E3-1230 v2 which has Motherboard's that has support for 2xSATA3 & 2xUSB3.0 it is better to go with Haswell MB+CPU.Here what is more important is a GPU which is powerful and can withstand another 2-3 years at most.So at present PC Games does not support hyper threading it is meaning less to go with Intel E3-1230 v2 which is also older gen compared to the latest 1150 chipset.Hence its better to go with:

Intel Core i5 4570 -14000,
Gigabyte H87-D3H -7800,
Zotac GTX760 2GB AMP -20700,
Zalman CNPS7000C-CU -2000,
CM 120mm 3 BLUE LED fans -1200,
CM 140mm 2 BLUE LED fans -1400,
Gelid PWM Y 2 Cables -900.
TOTAL -48,000.

The remaining 2k is for a HDMI cable and assembler charges.Hope you like my config.

I heard that Asrock H87-Fatality MB has a special ability to OC 4670K where only Z87 MB's have that ability but the price is devastating where a good Z87 MB will come at that price of Asrock H87-Fatality.Its best suited for people who have deep pockets only and I am not one of them.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

hmm.its good. now that is final rig. donot change anything 

assembling is damn easy - why you are paying to assembler ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

why do you want to overclock a locked cpu. it is not a good idea.
also do you need such a pricey cpu cooler? you can use your current water cooling solution or buy hyper 101.

also assemble yourself.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> hmm.its good. now that is final rig. donot change anything
> 
> assembling is damn easy - why you are paying to assembler ?



*Thanks and I won't change as it is finalized.*

I bought a i5 3570k with Asrock Extreme4 on 11th,April,2012 and I assembled it myself.The end result is:

1) one RAM slot holder broke off,
2) Extreme4 stopped detecting my KB+Mouse which are both USB ones when I began installing Win7 OS.In the beginning of the OS setup itself they don't work otherwise they work perfectly.I have to use a PS2 Mouse+KB while installing any OS,
3) I have a Sapphire HD7850 2GB GPU at that time which used to give me 1200x900 resolution when I connect it via a HDMI which came bundled with the GPU itself otherwise while using DVI it gives 1920x1080 resolution but now that problem is not there for my present setup. Luckily the guy who bought that Gaming RIG did not get any such problems I faced other than the broken RAM slot cover issue.

Hence its better to take the help of an experienced Assembler than doing myself and sending my PC to RMA within 7 days of its purchase.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *Thanks and I won't change as it is finalized.*
> 
> I bought a i5 3570k with Asrock Extreme4 on 11th,April,2012 and I assembled it myself.The end result is:
> 
> ...



if you buy from a local shop, they will assemble it free


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *Thanks and I won't change as it is finalized.*
> 
> I bought a i5 3570k with Asrock Extreme4 on 11th,April,2012 and I assembled it myself.The end result is:
> 
> ...



what did you to your i-5 3570k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> what did you to your i-5 3570k?



I sold it to a guy in TE forum after using it for 5 months and that guy used it for 5 months then he OCed both the GPU+CPU which resulted in RMA but he got a replacement HD7870 for HD7850 & Extreme6 for Extreme4.I tried for RMA for both but no body in Hyderabad listened to me.He got lucky.



rijinpk1 said:


> if you buy from a local shop, they will assemble it free



I will do the same this time or let an assembler do it for me. I cannot under go that misery again.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I sold it to a guy in TE forum after using it for 5 months and that guy used it for 5 months then he OCed both the GPU+CPU which resulted in RMA but he got a replacement HD7870 for HD7850 & Extreme6 for Extreme4.I tried for RMA for both but no body in Hyderabad listened to me.He got lucky.



Wow lucky guy!
I am also thinking of selling my i-5-3570k.
If you dont mind me asking,can you tell me how much did you sell your i5 for?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Wow lucky guy!
> I am also thinking of selling my i-5-3570k.
> If you dont mind me asking,can you tell me how much did you sell your i5 for?



I sold the RIG(cabby) as a whole for 45k which cost me 60k at that time. I kept the individual price of 14.5k for a 5 month old CPU at that time.I hope you will surely get 13.5k as i5 3570k is still a good CPU for OC but most of the buyers want the stock cooler also to claim warranty if they want only the CPU.You keep as 14.5k initially and write as "price reduced"(13.5k) in the brackets and post it in TE & Erodov.OK.
PS: Do post the CPU-Z & Warranty screen shots for better sale.Some screens of the CPU & stock cooler is much better.

If you want to go for Intra City Sale then OLX is best but never go for Inter City Sale in OLX because a guy named Srreeram in Erodov lost 25k as he paid for a 3D LED TV but never got it.Local guys to my house see the components and their working condition and pay on hand and take the components with them.Advantage: No shipping charges.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I sold the RIG(cabby) as a whole for 45k which cost me 60k at that time. I kept the individual price of 14.5k for a 5 month old CPU at that time.I hope you will surely get 13.5k as i5 3570k is still a good CPU for OC but most of the buyers want the stock cooler also to claim warranty if they want only the CPU.You keep as 14.5k initially and write as "price reduced"(13.5k) in the brackets and post it in TE & Erodov.OK.
> PS: Do post the CPU-Z & Warranty screen shots for better sale.Some screens of the CPU & stock cooler is much better.
> 
> If you want to go for Intra City Sale then OLX is best but never go for Inter City Sale in OLX because a guy named Srreeram in Erodov lost 25k as he paid for a 3D LED TV but never got it.Local guys to my house see the components and their working condition and pay on hand and take the components with them.Advantage: No shipping charges.



Thank you,
yeah i am looking to sell my cpu for 13.5k and mobo (gb z7xx-ud3h) for 12k.
I have the stock cooler with me and both the cpu and mobo are in warranty. 
If anyone is looking to buy then direct them to me please


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

^ sell it in bazzar section .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Thank you,
> yeah i am looking to sell my cpu for 13.5k and mobo (gb z7xx-ud3h) for 12k.
> I have the stock cooler with me and both the cpu and mobo are in warranty.
> If anyone is looking to buy then direct them to me please



you can post in TE,erodov,tdf baazar sections .also try quikr,olx,ebay etc


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 24, 2014)

Bought Core i3 4230 @ 7950,
           Gigabyte B85M-D3H @ 5600,
           CM Devastator Gaming Bundle @ 2750.

The gaming bundle backlight did not turn on so returned it.

Still yet to buy: Zotac/Galaxy GTX650Ti Boost 2GB @ 13100.


----------

